# $7.00 BAMBOO CUTTING BOARD WHAT!!!!



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

Yep. Last week my wife had to do some final Christmas buying and hooked me into going. After several stops we went to TJMAX. I say to myself Dang! I'm ready to head to the house and smoke something.  Well, I headed into TJ MAX with head up and very alert trying to keep from getting run over by all of the shoppers. I headed back to the kitchen section looking around. Low and behold they had a section for cutting boards. Found just what I needed. A Bamboo board for $7.00. On the way home, stopped by Lowes and picked up the conditioner. Put on about 6 layers over a 3 day period.  Got it resting for for a few days. Glad she hooked me into going shopping. Happy New Year to all!!
HAWG


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice score . . .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Yep. Last week my wife had to do some final Christmas buying and hooked me into going. After several stops we went to TJMAX. I say to myself Dang! I'm ready to head to the house and smoke something.  Well, I headed into TJ MAX with head up and very alert trying to keep from getting run over by all of the shoppers. I headed back to the kitchen section looking around. Low and behold they had a section for cutting boards. Found just what I needed. A Bamboo board for $7.00. On the way home, stopped by Lowes and picked up the conditioner. Put on about 6 layers over a 3 day period.  Got it resting for for a few days. Glad she hooked me into going shopping. Happy New Year to all!!
> HAWG
> View attachment 425581
> 
> View attachment 425582


Board looks nice. And price can't be beat. I would have grabbed a few of them.
I just put the 4th coat of the same conditioner on my new ones.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 28, 2019)

Very nice!! I bought that conditioner last week. I need to get going on mine. Btw another great place to score discount prices bamboo boards is Burlington if you have one nearby. They have a set I hope to pick  up tomorrow to use for charcuterie boards.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 28, 2019)

Very nice find.  
And the Howard Butcher Block conditioner is good stuff.  
It almost makes your boards and utensiles waterproof. 
Much much better than plain food grade mineral oil.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice Score!!
I should get something like that.
My Son says to use the one he made me, but I can't bring myself to scratching it, especially with my Electric knife, which is like a freaking Chainsaw on a wood cutting board!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Score!!
> I should get something like that.
> My Son says to use the one he made me, but I can't bring myself to scratching it, especially with my Electric knife, which is like a freaking Chainsaw on a wood cutting board!!
> Like.
> ...


That board is beautiful. I’d only use it for food  pics or charcuterie :)


----------



## xray (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice score!

You just reminded me, I need some of that conditioner. Heading to Lowe’s after work.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> My Son says to use the one he made me, but I can't bring myself to scratching it, especially with my Electric knife, which is like a freaking Chainsaw on a wood cutting board!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

Not trying to rob the OP's thread. But it would be a cold day in hell before I cut on that board Bear. Your son does fantastic work. And that board is beautiful.


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 28, 2019)

Good suggestion on the conditioner.  Realized the other day that I need to treat my board.  Wondering about oiling first then conditioner, versus just the conditioner. Any suggestions?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 28, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Good suggestion on the conditioner.  Realized the other day that I need to treat my board.  Wondering about oiling first then conditioner, versus just the conditioner. Any suggestions?



Just use the conditioner.  No oil required.


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Just use the conditioner.  No oil required.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

The Howard conditioner has food grade mineral oil added to the natural wax. It is fine on its own without applying additional oil.


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> The Howard conditioner has food grade mineral oil added to the natural wax. It is fine on its own without applying additional oil.


Thank you!  I appreciate the advice.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 28, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Excellent, thank you!




You're welcome.

The conditioner is thicker than food grade mineral oil so it is not messy when applying to your boards etc.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 28, 2019)

What a deal!


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes, there is more and more pretty bamboo showing up all the time. And it's "sustainable" meaning they aren't  cutting  old-growth timber to make it. Bamboo is basically giant grass.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Board looks nice. And price can't be beat. I would have grabbed a few of them.
> I just put the 4th coat of the same conditioner on my new ones.


T


Steve H said:


> Board looks nice. And price can't be beat. I would have grabbed a few of them.
> I just put the 4th coat of the same conditioner on my new ones.


Thanks. That was the last one in that style. Didn't care for the others. I will check back again.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Very nice!! I bought that conditioner last week. I need to get going on mine. Btw another great place to score discount prices bamboo boards is Burlington if you have one nearby. They have a set I hope to pick  up tomorrow to use for charcuterie boards.


Conditioner really brought the nice color of the bamboo.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Very nice find.
> And the Howard Butcher Block conditioner is good stuff.
> It almost makes your boards and utensiles waterproof.
> Much much better than plain food grade mineral oil.


Thanks. It really brought out the nice color.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Score!!
> I should get something like that.
> My Son says to use the one he made me, but I can't bring myself to scratching it, especially with my Electric knife, which is like a freaking Chainsaw on a wood cutting board!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks. No way would I cut on the board that nice plus it's pure artwork!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

xray said:


> Nice score!
> 
> You just reminded me, I need some of that conditioner. Heading to Lowe’s after work.


It's good stuff! Easy to apply and not messy.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

Mastercaster said:


> What a deal!


Yep. El Cheapo that looks El Good o


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 28, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> Yes, there is more and more pretty bamboo showing up all the time. And it's "sustainable" meaning they aren't  cutting  old-growth timber to make it. Bamboo is basically giant grass.


Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 30, 2019)

Bought a bottle of the Howard Butcher Block conditioner today. Applied the first coat on my neglected board and the difference is already remarkable.

Thanks for the recommendation! I always learn a bunch on this forum. Cheers!


----------

